# oops litter



## har123 (Jul 21, 2011)

i have 13 babies six black females 1 white 1 albino females i also have 4 males 3 blond 1 albino 

if your in sudbury ontario canada email me at [email protected] they'll be ready to go oct 11th


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

har123 said:


> i have 13 babies six black females 1 white 1 albino females i also have 4 males 3 blond 1 albino
> 
> if your in sudbury ontario canada email me at [email protected] they'll be ready to go oct 11th


I assume you still have the single male and your 2 girls? You might want to look into having your male neutered so that he can live safely with the girls with no more chance at pregnancies. Was the mom Mocha or Alison?


----------



## har123 (Jul 21, 2011)

lilspaz68 said:


> I assume you still have the single male and your 2 girls? You might want to look into having your male neutered so that he can live safely with the girls with no more chance at pregnancies. Was the mom Mocha or Alison?


Alison..i was out of town for some of the summer my dad accidentally put allison in with reid ._. i was going to breed them when alison was 8 months shes now 6 months >.< we put mocha down 2 weeks ago \:


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

har123 said:


> Alison..i was out of town for some of the summer my dad accidentally put allison in with reid ._. i was going to breed them when alison was 8 months shes now 6 months >.< we put mocha down 2 weeks ago \:


Well you are quickly going to find out that rehoming rats especially up your way is going to be very difficult and there are few homes up there besides snake's bellies.  So you might want to reconsider your breeding career.


----------



## har123 (Jul 21, 2011)

i have at least 6 rehomed people are picking them up next week


----------

